# Overclocking_Radeon3850



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

I want to overclock my MSI Radeon 3850. I have a few questions:
What temperature should i use as a maximum?
Is it good to overclock using the Catalyst Control Center?

Thanks,
Niels


----------

